# Qlab Question



## Shawncfer (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there a way to do just a black screen in between videos? And is there a way to fade to that black screen? Any help would be great!


----------



## shiben (Dec 10, 2010)

Shawncfer said:


> Is there a way to do just a black screen in between videos? And is there a way to fade to that black screen? Any help would be great!


 
One way is to make a black screen in Powerpoint, save it as a JPG, and use it as an image. Fade is a more complicated issue, do you know how to make a fade for other things? Another thing you can do is have it fade from the image, and make the monitor background black.


----------

